# LAW OF THE FIST short film now online



## alexandernevermind (Apr 15, 2004)

There is a new short film called "LAW OF THE FIST" that made it's debut online this week. It stars Kelly Perine from UPN's "One On One" as well as 2 excellent martial arts actors TJ Storm and Jeff Wolfe. Give it a look...it's free!

 Direct link:          http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2479293 


                           Enjoy!


----------



## Fair Xchange (Apr 15, 2004)

To much Reno Raines and Karate Kid, but thanx anyway  :asian:


----------



## alexandernevermind (Apr 27, 2004)

Reno who???


----------

